# sun effecting my masterbuilt smokers?



## doughboysigep (Jan 25, 2017)

I came to the conclusion this past year that the sun has quite an effect on my Masterbuilt smokers (I have a newer and older 30" electric model).  I noticed that when the units were out in the open (sun on them) they just wouldn't smoke.  Temp was right, just no smoke.  The outside of the unit was hot to the touch.  Once units were placed in shade or temp cranked way too high they would smoke.  I just used them this past weekend and not only did they not smoke, I couldn't get my sausage to temperature - it was a nice sunny day but cooler so I thought I be ok.  I am pretty sure the sun heating the units is keeping them from smoking, but can it also keep the units from heating the meat?  I had sausage in for over 17 hours and some still wasn't done!!!  Have others experienced this?


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2017)

Have you checked the inside of the cooking chamber, with a digital probe

Richie


----------



## doughboysigep (Jan 25, 2017)

yes, I believe the internal temps always read higher than the unit thermometer.  If that is the case it would have the opposite affect - stuff getting done too quickly (which has happened - cold, cloudy days with no sun influence).


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2017)

doughboysigep said:


> yes, I believe the internal temps always read higher than the unit thermometer.  If that is the case it would have the opposite affect - stuff getting done too quickly (which has happened - cold, cloudy days with no sun influence).


Okay so now were you using the other probe to monitor the IT temp,or just the mes controls gauge

Richie


----------



## doughboysigep (Jan 26, 2017)

I did not yesterday (in the past i have).  initially the meat probe in units was reading a bit lower - but I figured it was because it was sheathed on the side of the unit.  I haven't had any real trouble in the past as far as smoking taking too long (roasts, ribs, tenderloin, etc).  The sausage always takes longer, but this last batch it was ridiculous.  I learned that the sun definitely effects the unit smoking and have put it under shade, but didn't think it would have as much of an effect on a winter day, but apparently it did.  I was hoping to confirm my hunches with others experiences.  I also didn't move my racks around and the meat in the middle was the underdone stuff.  regardless, sausage should not take 17 hour+ (??).


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2017)

You can not trust the MES gauges.If you don't see the smoke can you smell it?TBS is very hard to see.

Richie


----------



## Brent860 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm having this same problem right now with a brisket in, have no smoke production one side hotter than hell to touch other side just slightly warm.  It on mes says 240,  prob says 250, but chips still look as fresh as when I put them in,.  It I open the door to cool off the chamber I'll get smoke for around 20 min but I think the sun heating the outside of the unit is preventing the element from staying on long enough to burn the chips!


----------



## doughboysigep (Jan 25, 2018)

doughboysigep said:


> yes, I believe the internal temps always read higher than the unit thermometer.  If that is the case it would have the opposite affect - stuff getting done too quickly (which has happened - cold, cloudy days with no sun influence).



Just smoked another batch of sausage. Few observations - the meat probes were reading lower than actual internal meat temps (checked with another digital thermometer) and I solved my 17+ hour issue by raising temps from start to finish by 20-30 degrees.  Instead of starting at 130, I started at 150-160 and when it says to raise to 160, I was at 180 and even went high later in the smoke (ended at 200+).  Got done in a more reasonable 14 hrs.  Meat came out very good.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 25, 2018)

Brent860 said:


> I'm having this same problem right now with a brisket in, have no smoke production one side hotter than hell to touch other side just slightly warm.  It on mes says 240,  prob says 250, but chips still look as fresh as when I put them in,.  It I open the door to cool off the chamber I'll get smoke for around 20 min but I think the sun heating the outside of the unit is preventing the element from staying on long enough to burn the chips!





doughboysigep said:


> Just smoked another batch of sausage. Few observations - the meat probes were reading lower than actual internal meat temps (checked with another digital thermometer) and I solved my 17+ hour issue by raising temps from start to finish by 20-30 degrees.  Instead of starting at 130, I started at 150-160 and when it says to raise to 160, I was at 180 and even went high later in the smoke (ended at 200+).  Got done in a more reasonable 14 hrs.  Meat came out very good.



Hi there and welcome guys!

The A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) smoke generator solves all your smoke generation problems with the MES.  You would have to switch to using wood pellets or dust but that has benefits as well since it is widely available online for purchase in a large variety of wood options!

If you choose to use an AMNPS you no longer depend on the MES element to heat wood to produce smoke.  As you can see first hand it doesn't do the job well in all cases for producing smoke... AMNPS to the rescue.

As for the sun and heat temps, just keep using after market thermometers, keep their readings handy, and push your smoker temps up accordingly so the job gets done right :)

I hope this info helps and best of luck!


----------

